# Another bowl ??



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am working on another bowl. I'm not going to post pictures till I am finished with it. I am trying a different finish on this one. I am trying to match Slipknots finishes.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Good luck on the bowl.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Tease!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Did you know that in bowl judging the one thing that carries a lot of weight with judges is how well the outside bottom looks???

dock


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Come-on Bobby, send pics of progress. Inquiring minds want to see.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sneak preview of Bobby's bowl!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that is a bathtub LOL or a custom mini spa 

can't be Bobby's work....shop is too clean LOL

Come on Bobby, post them pics
I got a few projects I'm burning now....post your pics and I will post mine


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, don't be a tease, we like pics!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

If no Pic ,then it didn't happen.

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not sure what happened but the finish I was trying didn't work. It pulled away from different spots on the bowl. I acetoned it all off and now going to try something else. This darn cold and humid weather isn't helping at all.

Oh and Dick my bottom has never measured up to anyone elses.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok just a sneak peek. All that is finished is the inside so far. Sorry for the picture but I couldn't move the bowl and I am not as steady as I used to be LOL


I forgot the wood is Mulberry.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice, what finish did you use?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its one I mixed up myself.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Its one I mixed up myself.


-------------

Hmmmmmm...."Home Brewed" huh ????

I'll say one thing for ya, Bobby....You are a TRUE 'Renaissance Man'.. If you ain't got it ...you'll whup it up yourself..A true "MacGuyver"...or whatever his name was....

(do gotta admit though....the bowl looks GOOD !!!)


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Looking good Bobby

dick


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice Bobby, I like the shiny finish, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I am having problems with the finish sticking to different areas of the bowl. Must be something in the wood. It just pulls back from area and leaves it bare. I am going to soak the bowl in DNA for a little while and see if it will take whatever it is that is repelling the finish off. Then let it dry good. Then do it again


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Don't suppose you wiped the bowl with a rag that at one time had some silicone on it possibly? A rag used with something like Armor All and washed will still have silicone in it and will ruin a finish or paint. Using only new rags is a sure thing. I ruined a car paint job one time using a washed rag and had to sand down and repairt because the paint just kinda separated from surface and left bare spots kinda like you describe. Just a thought.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

All I ever use are paper towels. So it wasn't that. I am thinking it is something in the wood maybe. Once I get all this last finish off I may just put either poly wipeon on it or just let it sit till summer time then try it


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe the wood has some oils in it. I made some cabinet doors for a boat one time out of teak which has lots of oil in it. I had to use laquer thinner or DN to clean it to glue the wood together and worked fine. Maybe your DN will help. I use laquer a lot and does better in warmer climates, but since you have heated work space, should be fine I would think. The bowl looks great. Beautiful grain. You did a great job.


----------

